# Kilner jar storage



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Evening guys.

Do any of you use completely air tight storage such as kilner jars? I have some that I'm thinking of using but I'm not sure if they're ideal as the poor little beans can't breathe?

Thoughs/opinions please


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

once the beans have rested I use kilner to keep them fresh, usually keep ~200g in a jar for a few days, i'm opening the jar frequently so no real time to build up any meaningful CO2.

I also use Kilner in the freezer.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Ok. I've transferred all mine from fresh, only roasted yesterday. Would you recommend opening a few times a day to allow air exchange?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

James811 said:


> Ok. I've transferred all mine from fresh, only roasted yesterday. Would you recommend opening a few times a day to allow air exchange?


No because the more you open them the more the air gets in and the flavours are affected. There are better alternatives, in my view, like the CoffeeVac (Coffee Compass sell it) or the AirScape (Ethical Addictions sell it), that take out the air.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

coffevac is good, I use one.

however if you're looking for something to rest the beans in why not just use the packaging they came in? the seal will let out the CO2.

then once you've finished resting whack them in kilners, just use them in a reasonable time.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Instructive - you might know it - from Doug at Orphan Espresso:


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I use something similar to this:










to store 100g at a time in.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I use something similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, these tins are also great for storing Aeropress filters.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The smaller ones are, I single dose decaf and SO shots in them. 25g fits perfectly


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah they look a bit bigger than the one I got.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

My take with kilner jars, after beans rested then using 12v dc air pump, remove air from jar then take out daily amount, then remove air again, sounds faff but only takes seconds.


----------

